# Onkyo 608 vs Onkyo 708 ?



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everyone

Building myself a new HT in my basement. Room about 14 by 18. I had my mind setup for the Onkyo 608 but there is a sell going on making the 708 at the same price. Reviews are good for both. What are the differences between both systems ? Which one should I go with ?:scratch: 

Welcome to any feedbacks.

Thank you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The biggest difference between the two is you get pre outs with the 708 allowing the user to add an external amp to any channel to power hungry speakers. The 708 also has a few extra surround modes that could come in useful.


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

So overall, for the same price, mine as well go with the 708 ??


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Italbro said:


> So overall, for the same price, mine as well go with the 708 ??


The 708 would be the preferred choice seeing as it offers an upgrade path :T


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I was looking at both of these and the Onkyo site has a complete 'features' list for both units. Open each in a different tab/window and look through them. If one does/doesn't have a feature you are interested in it makes it easy to see quickly.

I was also looking at others incl Marantz, Pioneer and Denon and it had all of them open at once toggling between. Most features such as power were of no interest to me (all speakers active) but things like RS232 were so some were quickly eliminated and a couple of emails to clarify sorted the rest out.

As we can't know what's really important to you, I would suggest doing the same. However, between the 608 and 708 from Onkyo, for the same price, I'd go for the 708 unless the 608 has something you want that for some reason the 708 doesn't.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

well, also the 708 is supposed to weigh 16.5 kg, as opposed to only 11.5 kg for 608.
you may wonder why would be weight so important - well, at least in case of receivers/amplifiers, it sure is. the heavier a receiver is, the better, as it's an indication that the materials inside were more carefully chosen for best performance.

as it happens though, i was also planning to buy a 608 onkyo receiver, so, if you would be so kind as to tell me where did you get this fantastic deal (being offered the 708 for the price of 608) i would be very much obliged to you.

thanks!

ps. it appears there are conflicting figures on different sites as to 708 weight, so it's best if you just disregard my mentioning of it being heavier (or that much heavier) than the 608.
oh, and by the way, ive found it too for that reduced price  so dont bother giving me the address of retailer. thanks anyway


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alecsus27 said:


> well, also the 708 is supposed to weigh 16.5 kg, as opposed to only 11.5 kg for 608.
> you may wonder why would be weight so important - well, at least in case of receivers/amplifiers, it sure is. the heavier a receiver is, the better, as it's an indication that the materials inside were more carefully chosen for best performance.
> 
> as it happens though, i was also planning to buy a 608 onkyo receiver, so, if you would be so kind as to tell me where did you get this fantastic deal (being offered the 708 for the price of 608) i would be very much obliged to you.
> ...


There isn't really a correlation between weight and amp quality. For example the Yamaha P series amps are fairly light, but have exceptional quality and power handling. 

You might snatch up the 807 given the sale on accessories4less.com right now.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The weight is more attributed to the heatsinks than the actual amplification components.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

The 608 is $299 right now at A4L.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

that 608 at accessories4less is reconditioned (i only wanna buy new) and they wont ship it to romania anyway.

as for A4L i didnt even find a link with google, but i'd guess they wont ship it here either.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

The 708 also features a better version of Audyssey (MultEQ) vs. the lesser version found in the 608 (2EQ).

Differences shown here:
http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multeq.html


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

right, i've also heard that the audyssey calibration is better than pioneer's "mcacc" similar method - or so they say...
incidentally this march i've bought a pioneer dcs 585 with mcacc and each time i ran it it never gave me the final (calibration finished) announce on the display, so i cant know if the result is the good one.
also, i plan to quickly sell it, as at the time i was not aware that bluray also gives hd sound(not only hd video) - and dcs 585 only decodes regular dts and dolby. not to mention the additional surround options (dpl iiz and audyssey dsx)

so yeah, am now looking to buy a 5.1 set of speakers, a receiver (probably onkyo 608 - or even 708, of course, only that i dont seem to find it at the cheap price i find it advertised at several sites, including amazon usa, so they can ship it to romania too) and an universal bluray player (probably oppo)


----------

